

All about Juice Jacking: malicious cell phone charging kiosks. - rawrly
http://www.wallofsheep.com/pages/juice

======
samstave
Couldn't one build a device which will take USB power, but not data.

I.E. - have a device that you plug into the end of your cable which will
filter the data off the connection such that juice jacking is impossible. You
plug one side into power - it pulls in the power, and then feeds data-less USB
power out the other side...

~~~
rawrly
Yes, this is the by far the most common answer. However, one would need to
remember to bring said special cable, which at that point why don't you just
remember to bring the wall wort USB adapter instead of carrying around a
charge only cable?

Side benefit: wall wort USB adapters can push more amps to your device (e.g..
faster charge) than USB hosts.

